
Norman Mailer's Fatal Friendship - lermontov
https://newrepublic.com/article/140610/norman-mailers-fatal-friendship
======
Neliquat
Unreadable on mobile. Was curious to read the article.

~~~
rhizome
Yep, NR is terrible on mobile, probably because fewer people run adblockers on
their phones.

~~~
Isamu
Can anybody chime in with their experience with adblockers on phones? What can
you recommend?

